# Who's going to Tyghe Valley, Oregon Show in Sept?



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Curious who's planning on making this show. I don't know if I will be competing at this point yet but I heard if you are just gonna make one show this is the one. I will be there with Tablerock Kennels from here in boise, would be nice to meet up with some of ya.


----------



## FOSTER (Nov 14, 2006)

waaay to far.. maybe when i get my private jet back..(its in the shop) 
take some pics if u go though


----------



## dndkent (Apr 20, 2007)

I have to miss the Tygh Valley show this year. Cause they are having on time this year it runs the same time as our local fair and I'm not allowed to ask for it off. 

Any one coming up to the BC Show this weekend?


----------

